#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Namaak Pearl...???,

## Wouter Verlinden

STONE2048 - BEYOND INTERNATIONAL INDUSTRY HOLDING (HONGKONG) LTD


Ik stel voor.... platbombarderen die aziaten...

----------


## Mathijs

Ik zeg, jij moet je een beetje gedragen  :Smile: 

Maar je hebt wel een punt. Dit is inderdaad wel een exacte copy.
Als de prijs gunstig.. 
Waarschijnlijk brengt Behringer hem volgende week op de markt  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Die C-16: scanmaster 2. Maar die is dan ook OEM. Dus dat mag.

----------


## Funmaker

omg die maken echt alles na die van daar ginds... ze houden het niet enkel op de autos maar echt alles  :EEK!: 
zou er ook dezelfde software opstaan  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## AJB

Ach... ze noemen het een pLeset focus en daar gaat je patent...:S

----------


## kokkie

> omg die maken echt alles na die van daar ginds... ze houden het niet enkel op de autos maar echt alles 
> zou er ook dezelfde software opstaan ?



Waarschijnlijk zonder software.
Is vorig jaar ook al een topic over zo'n copy Pearl geweest. Daar stond geen software op, want die kan je gratis bij Avolites downloaden.

----------


## DJ nn

Lijkt verdacht veel op een bouwlamp...
Zelfs de houder...

Wat die chineesjes toch niet flikken in de "pro" wereld.

LED SPOTLIGHT 6 - BEYOND INTERNATIONAL INDUSTRY HOLDING (HONGKONG) LTD

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Ik zag het al wel aankomen. Zoon 1ste klas product, daar kunnen ze niet afblijven! :Big Grin: 

Toch zou ik die namaak graag een keertje hier hebben :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ben benieuwd hoe hij dan stand houd tegen een 'echte' pearl.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

> Ik zag het al wel aankomen. Zoon 1ste klas product, daar kunnen ze niet afblijven!
> 
> Toch zou ik die namaak graag een keertje hier hebben
> Ben benieuwd hoe hij dan stand houd tegen een 'echte' pearl.



 
anders ik wel. toch ook weer zeer benieuwt naar de prijs van het apparaat. afgaand op uiterlijk lijkt ie zuiver op de avolites pearl 2004 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
nu idd de prestaties nog.. iemand ervaringen met dat merk??

----------


## nighteyes

vriend van me kocht deze op de beurs, software zat er al op. Heb hem getest en ik kon kwa prestaties geen verschil ontdekken. Het voelt, draait en reageert als een echte pearl 





dit is dan toch weer een andere. ik vermoed dat de bovenstaande leverancier een deal heeft gemaakt met het bedrijf dat deze maakte.
Deze heet een apollo 2048. Het merk is "oner". Ik vermoed dat het hier om een prototype gaat met een nog niet gedefineerde eigenaar (owner). Het zou natuurlijk kunnen dat het eerder genoemde bedrijf een deal heeft geslagen en deze dus nu op de markt brengt. 

Op de flightcase zaten nog chinese pakbonnen van het vervoersbedrijf.

en nu de grap. Ik ga niet zeggen wat de prijs was, maar hij lag onder de 750 euro!!!!!!

Heb controlux hierover gesproken en ze waren niet echt geschokt of bezorgd of zo.

----------


## axs

Even wat uitleg bij de chinese werkwijze:

Ze kopieren gewoon letterlijk alles, maar proberen zoveel mogelijk te besparen op de gebruikte materialen.
In het geval van een desk zal er niet zoveel zijn waar je je echt zorgen om moet maken, tuurlijk zullen de faders van een lagere kwaliteit zijn, maar die vervang je makkelijk.
Elektronica... niks kritisch in te vinden, ook niet qua timing, dus je DMX uitgang zal bv even stabiel zijn.


Wat betreft fixtures, daar gaan we een andere weg op:
ze kopieren de 'behuizing' of 'lenzen' in een ander materiaal dan dat de originele fabrikant, waardoor men bv niet kijkt naar heat-resistant van de materialen... zolang het maar hetzelfde 'lijkt' is het al OK.
Ander voorbeeld: zit een dichtingsring in bv fixtures voor outdoor gebruik, ze steken er een andere in, met dezelfde afmetingen, maar bv wel vochtdoorlatend...
En om die kopien zou ik me juist zorgen beginnen maken.

Zolang het enkel elektronica betreft, kan er niet veel mislopen in een 'kopie'. Uitlezen van chips is een koud kunstje, gebruik van identieke of compatibele elektronica is ook geen probleem. Originele soft kan je dus perfect laten draaien op deze 'clones'

Ik houd hier natuurlijk geen pleidooi voor het gebruik van deze desks, laat staan voor het kopieren van equipment waar jaren research insteekt.
Maar dat pure elektronica based clonen slechter zouden presteren, neen...
Wat wel een probleem is, is bv wat ik aanhaalde met de temperatuurbestendigheid.

----------


## MC Party

Nou dan gaat er nog veel veranderen wanneer deze voor onder 750 euro op de markt komt. 
Opzich wel positief dat de bestaande merken dan weer gestimuleerd worden om nog betere tafels te ontwerpen om zo de chinese concurrentie weer voor te zijn.

----------


## luc2366

die "pro-512" lijkt wel heel sterk op een Showtec-tafel

----------


## peternotermans

> Even wat uitleg bij de chinese werkwijze:
> 
> Ze kopieren gewoon letterlijk alles, maar proberen zoveel mogelijk te besparen op de gebruikte materialen.
> In het geval van een desk zal er niet zoveel zijn waar je je echt zorgen om moet maken, tuurlijk zullen de faders van een lagere kwaliteit zijn, maar die vervang je makkelijk.
> Elektronica... niks kritisch in te vinden, ook niet qua timing, dus je DMX uitgang zal bv even stabiel zijn.
> .....
> 
> Zolang het enkel elektronica betreft, kan er niet veel mislopen in een 'kopie'. Uitlezen van chips is een koud kunstje, gebruik van identieke of compatibele elektronica is ook geen probleem. Originele soft kan je dus perfect laten draaien op deze 'clones'



Oei mijn haren gaan rechtop staan.. (allergie :Wink: )

Voor een professionele fabrikant / designer geldt dat elk ontwerp (met originele stuklijst) uitvoerig getest wordt of het onder alle omstandigheden van de specificatie blijft werken. Zowel op tijdstip "t=0" als na levensduurtesten, zoals bv een paar honderd cycli van koud naar warm en terug , langdurige blootstelling aan vibraties ("vervoer") en langdurige operatingtesten onder diverse vochtigheidsgraden en temperaturen. Resultaten van deze testen worden meegenomen in een redesign.

Echter, de gebruikte componenten in een copie zijn zonder uitzondering ook low-budget "chinese koppie", dwz hogere spreiding op componentwaarde (waar je net zoveel moeite gedaan hebt om je hele design robuust te krijgen voor alle mogelijke toleranties) en een smaller temperatuurbereik.

Tel daar low-budget printmateriaal (wat nou epsilon-r?), "el cheapo" soldeertechnieken en een gebrekkige procescontrole bij op. Het resultaat is apparatuur die nieuw-uit-doos meestal (!) goed werkt, maar reken er niet op dat het net zo betrouwbaar blijft werken als het origineel.

Het uitbesteden van PCB assembly in China is zelfs voor gerenommeerde europese fabrikanten / ontwerpers al een uitdaging... Je levert 100% dichtgetimmerde stuklijsten aan en je krijgt de eerste samples terug met heel wat, euhh, "verrassingen"  :Mad: .

Dan heb je "van hieruit" nog heel wat werk om de sjinezen zover te krijgen om a) de stuklijst 1 op 1 aan te houden en b) de fabricage fatsoenlijk te doen ("kwaliteitscontrole").

Een (veelal chinese) opdrachtgever die erop uit is om een zo goedkoop mogelijke "kopie" te maken maakt zich hier allemaal niet druk om.

Kortom: in een "chinese copy" gaat er op electronisch gebied minstens net zoveel mis als op mechanisch gebied.

Sorry hoor, maar dat moest er ff uit  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

Maar een A-merk kopen betekent niet dat je daar vrij van blijft.

Die losse chinese foute componenten worden ook aan USA fabrikanten verkocht onder valse certificaten en die gaan net zo hard op hun bek.

Ook zijn er genoeg EU en USA merken die denken meer winst te maken door ineens hun productie uit china te laten komen en dan krijg je een merktafel met evenveel problemen.

Zoiets als met mackie speakers waar de RCF is vervangen door made in china.

----------


## renebiemans

Het lijkt erop dat ze hem ongeveer verkopen voor rond de 3500USD 
Âô Stone2048 lighting console - GuangZhou Guoda light& audio equipment Co., Ltd - ÖÐ¹ú

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Het lijkt erop dat ze hem ongeveer verkopen voor rond de 3500USD 
> Âô Stone2048 lighting console - GuangZhou Guoda light& audio equipment Co., Ltd - ÖÐ¹ú



Per 5 in flightcase lees ik?

Zou een 500 euro zijn....  :EEK!: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

> vriend van me kocht deze op de beurs, software zat er al op. Heb hem getest en ik kon kwa prestaties geen verschil ontdekken. Het voelt, draait en reageert als een echte pearl 
> 
> dit is dan toch weer een andere. ik vermoed dat de bovenstaande leverancier een deal heeft gemaakt met het bedrijf dat deze maakte.
> Deze heet een apollo 2048. Het merk is "oner". Ik vermoed dat het hier om een prototype gaat met een nog niet gedefineerde eigenaar (owner). Het zou natuurlijk kunnen dat het eerder genoemde bedrijf een deal heeft geslagen en deze dus nu op de markt brengt. 
> 
> Op de flightcase zaten nog chinese pakbonnen van het vervoersbedrijf.
> 
> en nu de grap. Ik ga niet zeggen wat de prijs was, maar hij lag onder de 750 euro!!!!!!
> 
> Heb controlux hierover gesproken en ze waren niet echt geschokt of bezorgd of zo.



 
hey das makkelijk.. mag ik vragen hoe je die nu nog aan kan komen?? kijk, bij die "biersmijt" festijnen waar toch een bak licht staat is het wel handig om een tafel te hebben staan die allereerst niet al te veel kost en toch aanzienlijk veel functies heeft... en zo voor die kleinere klussen.. ideaal.. ik denk idd wat ze hier zeggen bij intensief gebruik wordt het wat spannender of ie het uithoud!!! :Confused: 

EDIT:
hmm nu ik ook de 2de pagina heb bekeken, en jja ook fkes op de site... maar wat dat betreft is mijn chinees nie al te best... dus ik denk dat we em ma laten staan en doorsparen voor een MA scancommander of iets degelijks

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Per 5 in flightcase lees ik?
> 
> Zou een 500 euro zijn.... 
> 
> Groeten Hugo



ofwel komen ze in 5 stukken aan en moet je ze zelf nog ineen knutselen  :Big Grin:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> ofwel komen ze in 5 stukken aan en moet je ze zelf nog ineen knutselen



Briljant :Big Grin: 

Maar: dit is wel een factor waar we ons zorgen over moeten gaan maken! Over een paar jaar, zie je dat veel van de 'orginele' fabricanten failliet gaan, door deze kopieen!

Wat betreft de 'Showtec' tafeltjes. Deze ontwerpen zijn zelfs vrij! te verkrijgen. Alle botex, showtec, glp en elation (?) komen uit dezelfde fabriek. Als je maar in grote hoeveelheid besteld (lees: 1000den stuks) dan drukken ze er zelfs jouwn logo op, free!

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Nou, met het hele forum maar een zeecontainertje van die rommel bestellen dan???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Voor 500 euri wil ik zo'n ding hier wel eens hebben staan.  :Cool: 


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Carpjes

Er zijn al namaak pearl in de omloop die gewoon direct verwijzen naar de Avo manuals en software. De 2008 software heeft hierdoor wel meer als een half jaar vertraging door opgelopen. Alles word zonder pardon gekopieerd en verkocht. Als dit allemaal vrolijk toegestaan word, zal er veel meer tijd en geld in beveiliging worden gestopt door de ontwikkelaars...

----------


## laserguy

Wat dacht je van $3500 STUKSPRIJS bij minimumafname van 5 stuks? Lijkt mij nou net IETSJE realistischer... komt dus in de buurt van 2600... is nog spotgoedkoop lijkt me  :Wink:

----------


## DJ GooS

nog nooit afgevraagd hoe ze aan die plannetjes komen?
nu als je weet dat ze in azië niet al te nouw liggen met contracten kun je je nog grotere vragen stellen.
schijnt dat een bedrijf dus naar chinese producent gaat met prototype, fabricant zegt dan prijs en krijgt prototype maar er worden alleen mondelinge overeenkomsten gemaakt waneer dit bedrijf dan trg komt vinden ze de producent niet meer en zit die ergens aan de andere kant van het land lkkr die tafeltjes te maken tgn helft van de prijs.
dan kun je zeggen stel dan toch een f*cking contract op.
nu dan wens ik je veel geluk maar dan word je product binnen 10jaar nog niet geproduceerd. je moet gwn geluk hebben dat je een goed te vertrouwen persoon vind, maar ik geloof er in ieder geval geen een.

----------


## Elmo

> nog nooit afgevraagd hoe ze aan die plannetjes komen?
> nu als je weet dat ze in azië niet al te nouw liggen met contracten kun je je nog grotere vragen stellen.
> schijnt dat een bedrijf dus naar chinese producent gaat met prototype, fabricant zegt dan prijs en krijgt prototype maar er worden alleen mondelinge overeenkomsten gemaakt waneer dit bedrijf dan trg komt vinden ze de producent niet meer en zit die ergens aan de andere kant van het land lkkr die tafeltjes te maken tgn helft van de prijs.
> dan kun je zeggen stel dan toch een f*cking contract op.
> nu dan wens ik je veel geluk maar dan word je product binnen 10jaar nog niet geproduceerd. je moet gwn geluk hebben dat je een goed te vertrouwen persoon vind, maar ik geloof er in ieder geval geen een.




uhm ligt het aan mij of geloof ik dit niet zo, want alles op basis van een mondelinge overeenkomst? lijkt me heel stug hoor, als je al 30jaar zaken doet met die chinees ok dan kan ik er in komen. Maar voor de eerste keer en dan ook het prototype achterlaten?

Ik bedoel ga jij naar een volledig onbekende klant, zet je daar een leuk showtje weg voor  100.000,-- en dan hopen dat deze gaat betalen?? 
(zo ja bel me dan even, heb ik een paar hele leuke voor je)

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Massaproductie :Big Grin: 



STONE2048|Computer Light Controller|Products|&

Dit is de officiele website!

Kijk ook even bij het kopje: CERTIFICATEN!!!!!!!

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> uhm ligt het aan mij of geloof ik dit niet zo, want alles op basis van een mondelinge overeenkomst? lijkt me heel stug hoor, als je al 30jaar zaken doet met die chinees ok dan kan ik er in komen. Maar voor de eerste keer en dan ook het prototype achterlaten?



Zo werkt het niet helemaal... Vergis je niet in de manier waarop produktie- en innovatieprocessen in China geregeld worden. Dat is o.m. de rede geweest waarom Japan destijds een giga slag heeft gemaakt op het gebied van elektronische produkten en auto's.

Vergeet ook niet dat je als fabrikant verplicht bent bij patentering en certificering van produkten al je technische specificaties e.d. openbaar moet maken. Deze gegevens zijn als je de juiste wegen bewandelt zo te bekijken en zo kan je dus een produkt namaken.

----------


## JeroenVDV

@Hugo; Ik doe ook wel mee hoor :Big Grin:

----------


## tomv

Voor de fun eens even de handleiding bekijken. En let dan vooral op de foto's. Je ziet zo welke origineel (=AVO) en welke ze zelf hebben gemaakt. Best grappig.

Wanneer zouden ze met de expert klaar zijn?
Altijd handig als tweede tafel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Controller

> Voor de fun eens even de handleiding bekijken. En let dan vooral op de foto's. Je ziet zo welke origineel (=AVO) en welke ze zelf hebben gemaakt. Best grappig.
> 
> Wanneer zouden ze met de expert klaar zijn?
> Altijd handig als tweede tafel



 
hehe ja inderdaad  :Wink: 


tafeltje kost 3000 dollar het stuk in hun prijslijst

oja vanaf 10 stuks 2900 dollar het stuk  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JeroenVDV

Dwain heeft dus ook een prijsaanvraag gedaan? :Big Grin:  Kreeg 'm net binnen...

----------


## Elmo

> Zo werkt het niet helemaal... Vergis je niet in de manier waarop produktie- en innovatieprocessen in China geregeld worden. Dat is o.m. de rede geweest waarom Japan destijds een giga slag heeft gemaakt op het gebied van elektronische produkten en auto's.
> 
> Vergeet ook niet dat je als fabrikant verplicht bent bij patentering en certificering van produkten al je technische specificaties e.d. openbaar moet maken. Deze gegevens zijn als je de juiste wegen bewandelt zo te bekijken en zo kan je dus een produkt namaken.



 
Tuurlijk moet je dingen vrijgeven, i know, maar dat is niet wat ik probeer te zeggen. Met jou (Pieter Huijgen) ben ik het helemaal eens.

Maar wat DJGoos zegt is dat het ontwerp gejat wordt als prototype. En dat er dan geen antwoord gegeven wordt op de mondelinge overeenkomst.

----------


## Controller

> Dwain heeft dus ook een prijsaanvraag gedaan? Kreeg 'm net binnen...



 
2 gedachte..............  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Hallo,

Ik ben ook al n tijdje bezig met een stel chinesen, om te kijken of we evt. wat kunnen gaan importeren.

Zoals het er nu uitziet gaat dat ook allemaal helemaal goedkomen. Ook hun hebben oa. deze tafel in de handel zitten. Als alles meezit komt er binnen korte tijd een vrachtje van dat spul hierheen om alles eens te gaan testen. Daarna zullen we wel verder zien, en kijken of we het doorzetten.

De chinees is in ieder geval wel meedenkend met mijn plannen, dus ik ben benieuwt.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Zoals het er nu uitziet gaat dat ook allemaal helemaal goedkomen. Ook hun hebben oa. deze tafel in de handel zitten. Als alles meezit komt er binnen korte tijd een vrachtje van dat spul hierheen om alles eens te gaan testen. Daarna zullen we wel verder zien, en kijken of we het doorzetten.



Jammer dat je met dit soort initiatieven de markt wel (flink) verziekt. Zowel de groep van gebruikers als de groep van fabrikanten. Je zet namelijk op die manier de bedenkers van NIEUWE spullen aan de kant.

----------


## laserguy

> De chinees is in ieder geval wel meedenkend met mijn plannen, dus ik ben benieuwt.



Met Chinezen komt het altijd goed... die mensen durven vanuit hun cultuur nooit "nee" zeggen. Maar dat wil HELEMAAL niet zeggen dat ze akkoord gaan met wat je zegt... ze zijn HEEL creatief om dingen te omzeilen en toch zichzelf veilig te stellen... juich dus maar niet te vroeg.

----------


## Carpjes

Het is eigelijk gewoon schandalig! 
Ze hebben gewoon de look en het borisboard gekopieerd, draaien dezelfde software, en gebruiken de Pearl manual. Geen eigen creativiteit. Hoop ook dat Avo alles goed gepatenteerd heeft zodat dit niet zomaar op de Europese markt mag komen. Zo niet, zal dit zeker ten kosten gaan van nieuwe ontwikkelingen. 

Vind het persoonlijk best spijtig dat zoveel mensen positief zijn t.a.v. dit soort kopieën. Het product zal worden verkocht/verhuurd worden als vervanging van... En daar zit nu net het probleem.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

rede waarom ik er mee in zee ga, of zou gaan als hij zich aan mijn voorwaarde gaat houden, anders stopt het hele verhaal, is puur dat producten kunnen ondwikkelen, die we hier zelf bedacht hebben en al proto-types voor hebben, dat er nu een namaak pearl is, staat daar verder helemaal buiten, en is ook pas gekomen na dat ik al contact had met deze mensen.

----------


## R. den Ridder

AH! een prototype! echt vernieuwend materiaal dus..of zie je een proto als een optelsom van de beste dingen uit andere producten? dus de gobomodule van een mac, de kleuren uit een V*L en de betrouwbaarheid van een Cyberlight? als het dat laatste betreft is het in mijn ogen geen proto hoor.. maargoed..misschien ben ik te cynisch over china..

----------


## ST

> Ik ben ook al n tijdje bezig met een stel chinesen, om te kijken of we evt. wat kunnen gaan importeren.



Dan hoop ik dat je al goed voorbereid bent op de nodige "garantie-probleempjes"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast1401081

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben ook al n tijdje bezig met een stel chinesen, om te kijken of we evt. wat kunnen gaan importeren.
> 
> .



Die fout hebben al meer mensen gemaakt....

Regel in ieder geval voldoende spare-parts....

----------


## showband

voor niet-electronica kan het prima.
de dulfers en dergelijke spelen met veel plezier op saxen die door onze trompettist zijn geimporteerd.

Het design daarvan is inmiddels wel over de patent-datum heen.  :Wink:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

neej, prototypes zijn geen mh of lichteffecten, maar hele anderen dingen. Die we zelf al gebruiken, en waar ik van denk dat er een markt voor is.

----------


## dr. dre

> en nu de grap. Ik ga niet zeggen wat de prijs was, maar hij lag onder de 750 euro!!!!!!



 
Let op : Dit is dus wel een apart gevalletje.
Je loopt op het einde van de beurs naar een stand en vraagt gewoon of ze er van af willen. Negen van de tien keer is dit een standje van twee bij twee en zijn die mensen al lang blij dat ze de apparatuur niet meer mee hoeven te slepen en nog een keer de vrachtkosten naar China hoeven te betalen. 

Dit wil dus niet zeggen dat de algemene verkoop prijs onder de E 750 ligt.

----------


## cornedure

> Voor de fun eens even de handleiding bekijken. En let dan vooral op de foto's. Je ziet zo welke origineel (=AVO) en welke ze zelf hebben gemaakt. Best grappig.
> 
> Wanneer zouden ze met de expert klaar zijn?
> Altijd handig als tweede tafel



De "replace" functie van _Word_ heeft wonderen gedaan op de handleiding van Avolites, maar toch hebben ze niet alle sporen kunnen wissen naar Avolites. Zoom maar eens in bij de figuur van de "Graphics Tablet" op p 41 en lees de onderstaande lettertjes.

Nu, Avolites wordt eigenlijk gestraft door hun eigen openheid, en dat is heel spijtig. Het wordt afwachten hoe lang het duurt vooraleer er een volledig werkende copy beschikbaar is van de GrandMA.

----------


## NiTRO

> Briljant
> 
> Maar: dit is wel een factor waar we ons zorgen over moeten gaan maken! Over een paar jaar, zie je dat veel van de 'orginele' fabricanten failliet gaan, door deze kopieen!
> 
> Wat betreft de 'Showtec' tafeltjes. Deze ontwerpen zijn zelfs vrij! te verkrijgen. Alle botex, showtec, glp en elation (?) komen uit dezelfde fabriek. Als je maar in grote hoeveelheid besteld (lees: 1000den stuks) dan drukken ze er zelfs jouwn logo op, free!



Komen niet uit dezelfde fabriek en nee niet iedereen kan zomaar van de bovenstaande merken een import doen, een deel van de bovenstaande merken zijn exclusief voor bepaalde importeurs. Zo gemakkelijk gaat het dus helaas niet. Ow en een mooie bijkomstigheid is dat de levering 9 van de 19 keer op vooraf betaling gaat. Best een groot risico dat je een verkeerde leverancier kiest en hij je een container bakstenen stuurt. Is toch vooraf betaald!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mark-LED

> Wanneer zouden ze met de expert klaar zijn?
> Altijd handig als tweede tafel



Check eerder genoemde site nog maar eens, de Expert en zelfs de Tiger worden nu ook gekloond.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## s142918

> Komen niet uit dezelfde fabriek en nee niet iedereen kan zomaar van de bovenstaande merken een import doen, een deel van de bovenstaande merken zijn exclusief voor bepaalde importeurs. Zo gemakkelijk gaat het dus helaas niet. Ow en een mooie bijkomstigheid is dat de levering 9 van de 19 keer op vooraf betaling gaat. Best een groot risico dat je een verkeerde leverancier kiest en hij je een container bakstenen stuurt. Is toch vooraf betaald!!



Laat staan dat je container onderweg ergens 'in zee valt' of gewoonweg 'kwijt raakt'. Denk maar niet dat je dan ooit nog wat van je centen ziet. Vraag maar aan Highlite  :Stick Out Tongue:  Als alle containers aan zouden komen was die troep nog veel goedkoper  :Big Grin:

----------


## marciano

Eigenlijk zouden we hier geen aandacht aan moeten besteden. Als we het hebben over marktverziekers dan zijn hun het wel. Over de rug van een ander proberen geld te verdienen door "exacte" kopieen te maken.

----------


## Shark

het grote nadeel is dat de "echte" fabrikanten hieraan veel verlies gaan leiden, maar zelfs het "voordeel" voor de verhuurfirma's is dat ze zelfs zo een tafel kunnen aankopen voor een zeeeer verlaagde prijs en deze nog steeds kunnen verhuren als een "originele" tafel.

de enige die hier voordeel aan hebben zijn dan de verhuurfirma's en de chinezen. Maar het grote nadeel, wat ik veel erger zou vinden, is dat de winst die de originele verdelers maken, meestal gebruikt word voor verder onderzoek naar nieuwe toestellen. Dit onderzoek zal jammer genoeg vertragen en snelle vooruitgang kan misschien in gedrang komen.

----------


## MC Party

Ik denk niet dat je het zo extreem moet zien.
De huidige top merken worden op deze manier geprikkeld te innoveren en de betere bedrijven blijven gewoon een aantal stappen/kwaliteiten voor op de chinezen.

En zeg nu zelf.. gaan we de namaak pearl tegenkomen op de grote serieuse jobs? Tuurlijk zal er een deel van de markt overgaan op de copy variant maar datI don't think so.. 
En wat betreft het kleiner worden van deafzet, wanneer er een nieuw merk op de markt komt heb je dezelfde probleem (lees: uitdaging)

----------


## Funmaker

Daarnaast hoop ik dat de mensen in dit beroep serieus genoeg zijn om zich niet met zulke praktijken bezig te houde.
Hoewel ik hier vrij bang voor ben omdat er toch gevallen bekend zijn waar de regeltjes enkel een blad papier is dat niemand kent...
Maarja overal heb je mensen die leven op andermans rug

----------


## JeroenVDV

> En zeg nu zelf.. gaan we de namaak pearl tegenkomen op de grote serieuse jobs? Tuurlijk zal er een deel van de markt overgaan op de copy variant



I think so. Ben 'm al tegengekomen op vrij serieuze klussen...

----------


## Stoney3K

Als ik even op de website van de 'kloon'-fabrikant kijk: Ze hebben inmiddels ook al een aantal SGM desks (o.a. de Pilot 2000) gekloond.

----------


## cowbeast

Ik zou nog zo'n tafel durven kopen.
Gewoon om op fuifen te plaatsen, daar ziet mijn tafel het meest van af. Bier dat in het rond vliegt enzo. Het is niet altijd mogelijk om op een degelijke biervrije plaats te staan.
Zo kan ik mijn echte pearl in takt houden voor theater voorstellen of echte deftige live shows.
Maar met 5 tafels kan ik niks doen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> Ik zou nog zo'n tafel durven kopen.
> Gewoon om op fuifen te plaatsen, daar ziet mijn tafel het meest van af. Bier dat in het rond vliegt enzo. Het is niet altijd mogelijk om op een degelijke biervrije plaats te staan.
> Zo kan ik mijn echte pearl in takt houden voor theater voorstellen of echte deftige live shows.
> Maar met 5 tafels kan ik niks doen



Dan vind ik het nog zonde van het geld, apparatuur die naar de knoppen gaat.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Ik zou nog zo'n tafel durven kopen.
> Gewoon om op fuifen te plaatsen, daar ziet mijn tafel het meest van af. Bier dat in het rond vliegt enzo. Het is niet altijd mogelijk om op een degelijke biervrije plaats te staan.
> Zo kan ik mijn echte pearl in takt houden voor theater voorstellen of echte deftige live shows.
> Maar met 5 tafels kan ik niks doen



Dan zou ik zeggen: zorgen voor een deftige werkplek!
Bij ons gaat het zo: apparatuur defect door rondvliegend bier? -> rekening opdrachtgever...

----------


## R. den Ridder

TMC in bodegraven biedt op marktplaats weer een sloot pearl-kopieën aan. Volgens het verhaal zouden het in licensie gemaakte pearls zijn voor de indonesische markt, die niet als imitatie gezien worden. Gezien de foto's zijn het nog steeds de chinese klonen. 

heb avolites gemaild, en hopelijk ondernemen ze actie tegen zulke verkopers. op zijn hyves zegt de eigenaar dat hij investeerders nodig heeft..hopelijk vinden investeerders ook dat je het verst komt met eerlijke handel.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

heb hier zelf ook 2 van deze "nep" pearls staan...

Nadelen:
-faders zijn het net niet
-rol moet bijna elke maand wel n keer vast gezet worden
-updaten is zo goed als onmogelijk!!
-tafel kapot is meestal gewoon pech!
-als je er 2 besteld, kan het zijn dat je 2 verschillende krijgt (uiterlijk verschilt bij die 2 van mij ook....)

Voordelen:
-beginnende/kleinere bedrijfjes kunnen hun mensen toch op n pearl leren werken
-een erg mooi tafeltje voor niet teveel geld (in verhouding dan)

Ik wou ze zelf ook gaan verkopen, maar zie er toch vanaf, rede: niet betrouwbaar genoeg voor verkoop. Echter voor verhuur zou ik ze zelf wel kopen, gezien we zelf kunnen servicen, echter om dat voor elke tafel te gaan doen die ik dan verkoop... NEE.

ff offtopic:
heb hier uit china ook 20 martin mac 250kloons staan, waarvan we er 16zelf werkend hebben moeten maken! daartegenover staat dat we ook en aantal mac550 kloons hebben, die al n halfjaar zonder enig probleem draaien, wat ook geld voor ledstrips en 4000watt cmy skytracers. het is gewoon n gok die je moet durven nemen, rede bij mij was dat ik n discotheek overgenomen heb, waar ik nog licht in kwijt moest, goedkoper kon niet, en tja, wat hobbyen vinden we allemaal leuk!

Verhuurklussen doe ik overigens nog gewoon met mn oude vertrouwde moviteccen

----------


## Boriss

De tafel is me afgelopen week al aan geboden door een nederlands bedrijf volgens mij vroeg hij er 3500,00 eurie voor. Het bedrijf dat ze in china maakt is naar mijn ervaring een betrouwbaar bedrijf. Ben er twee jaar geleden eens op bezoek geweest om ze te toetsen voor het CE keur.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Hoeveel ervaring heb je met dat bedrijfin China dan? Vaker dit soort tafels gekocht?

Want 1 keer op bezoek gaan zegt niet over betrouwbaarheid.

CE keur is dat hetzelfde als een CE-markering? Want van een CE keur heb iknog nooit gehoord.

Je zegt dat je langs bent geweest om ze CE te keuren. En? Hebben ze het gehaald? En waar kunnen we dit opvragen?





> De Europese Unie heeft diverse richtlijnen uitgevaardigd, ook voor consumentenproducten. Deze richtlijnen moeten door de lidstaten worden opgenomen in de nationale wetgeving. Producten die aan een EU richtlijn voldoen zijn voorzien van de CE-markering. Dit teken wordt ten onrechte ook wel aangeduid als CE-merk, CE merk, CE-keurmerk, CE keurmerk, CE-teken of CE teken. De betekenis van de CE-markering is: "dit product voldoet aan de wet". Het _Handboek ontwerpen van veilige producten_ (Van Aken et al., Uitgeverij Lemma, 1996, ISBN 90-5189-566-6) vat de kern van de regeling als volgt samen.
> [LIST]Voor producten waarvoor een EU richtlijn volgens de "nieuwe aanpak" bestaat, geldt de verplichting van de CE-markering. Met de CE-markering geeft de producent aan dat het product voldoet aan de eisen van veiligheid, gezondheid, milieu en consumentenbescherming, zoals gesteld in de van toepassing zijnde EU richtlijnen. Producten zonder CE-markering mogen niet worden verhandeld op de Europese markt, ook al voldoen ze aan de eisen. Ook producten die buiten de EU zijn gemaakt, moeten voorzien zijn van een CE-markering alvorens ze worden toegelaten tot de Europese markt. Eigenlijk is de CE-markering een soort paspoort om toegelaten te worden tot de markt. [....] De CE-markering geeft alleen aan dat het product aan de gestelde minimumeisen voldoet en is daarom geen kwaliteitskeurmerk. Een speelgoedvlieger die voldoet aan de CE-markering voldoet aan de basisveiligheidseisen, maar hoeft niet per se goed te werken en is ook niet uitzonderlijk veilig. De CE-markering mag niet worden aangebracht op producten waarvoor dit niet wettelijk verplicht is gesteld. Afhankelijk van de veiligheidsrisico's gelden verschillende procedures. [....] In principe komt het erop neer dat, als de veiligheidsrisico's gering zijn, de producent zelf een verklaring mag afgeven dat het product voldoet aan de gestelde (EU-)eisen en via die weg de CE-markering mag aanbrengen op het product. [....] Voor producten met zware risico's is een officieel keuringsrapport nodig van een door de nationale overheid aangewezen instantie.[/LIST]
> De CE-markering is dus geen kwaliteitskeurmerk, maar een verklaring van overeenstemming met de wet. In veel gevallen brengt de producent het teken aan zonder voorafgaand onafhankelijk onderzoek. De Consumentenbond (Consumentengids juli 2001, p. 51) zegt het volgende over de CE-markering: [LIST]Dit is een keurmerk dat op veel niet-eetbare producten staat. Het zegt alleen dat het product aan de minimale veiligheids- en kwaliteitseisen van de EU voldoet. U kunt dit eigenlijk naast u neerleggen, want elk product moet daaraan voldoen.



[/LIST]

----------


## partydrivein

Er is nu zelfs wat vanuit de fabriek op youtube belandt :Big Grin: 
YouTube - çç 2008,2048,2004ï¼2000ï¼Pearl Tiger ï¼Pearl 2004

----------


## kokkie

Als dat solderen is, dan komt dat apparaat niet eens werkend de boot af.

----------


## gilbert

zijn er inmiddels meer ervaringen met de namaak Pearl 2004 ???

Goede of slechte ervaringen ???

----------


## Funmaker

ik hoop alleen slechte ervaringen  :Mad: 
deze week nog iemand die mij wist te vertellen dat zo een tafeltje op ik meen laundry day stond welke versie van de pearl weet ik zo niet meer maar kan zulke praktijken niet luchten!

----------


## rick1993

Op made-in-china.com staan ook een heleboel (imitatie) tafels. Bij sommige staat er ook nog pearl bij (voorbeeld pearl 2010). Het lijkt me toch niet dat Avolites het goed vind dat anderen hun producten importeren... Ik heb voor de grap de prijs eens opgevraagd, ik ben wel benieuwd.

pearl expert kloon

----------


## BJD

Avolites bouwt vroeg of laat toch wel een encryption in hun core/software. Daar zit je dan met je namaak tafeltje zonder alle nieuwe mogelijkheden.

@kokkie: ik ben wel benieuwd naar je onderbouwing over het slechte solderen.

----------


## rick1993

> voorbeeld pearl 2010
> 
> Ik heb voor de grap de prijs eens opgevraagd, ik ben wel benieuwd.



Als je deze zelf importeert kost dat 2680 dollar + 367 verzendkosten (DHL 3-4 dagen, en hopen dat ie aankomt...).

Dat is omgerekend 2245 euro voor een pearl 2010! (min. order 5 stuks)(ervanuitgaande dat ie aankomt)

----------


## Svartrose

Zouden ze meteen alle bugs en onvolkomenheden uit de Pearl hebben gehaald?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Outline

> Er is nu zelfs wat vanuit de fabriek op youtube belandt
> YouTube - çç 2008,2048,2004ï¼2000ï¼Pearl Tiger ï¼Pearl 2004



Hebben we allemaal goed opgelet en bij het omdraaien van het boardje ook het schakelaartje gezien met het Avolites-logo?

Overigens lijkt het mij ook niet meer dan logisch dat Avolites al het printwerk in China laat maken. Misschien zelfs wel de hele console! Scheelt bakken met geld en zolang je nog 2 of 3 bewerkingen in de UK uitvoert, is het nog steeds 'Made in the UK'. Dus...

----------


## Lala

> Hebben we allemaal goed opgelet en bij het omdraaien van het boardje ook het schakelaartje gezien met het Avolites-logo?
> 
> Overigens lijkt het mij ook niet meer dan logisch dat Avolites al het printwerk in China laat maken. Misschien zelfs wel de hele console! Scheelt bakken met geld en zolang je nog 2 of 3 bewerkingen in de UK uitvoert, is het nog steeds 'Made in the UK'. Dus...



Ik weet dat Avolites hun tafels helemaal in Londen in elkaar zetten. Waar de onderdelen vandaan komen, dat weet ik ook niet, maar het assembleren van de tafels gebeurt helemaal bij Avo zelf...

----------

